
Disney and Fox Join Forces with Other Studios for New Download Service - ocdtrekkie
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-10/disney-fox-others-are-said-to-join-forces-for-download-service
======
ocdtrekkie
Universal just tweeted the Movies Anywhere logo, and glitches in DMA, Vudu,
and other apps seem to indicate that this change is extremely imminent,
including links to a nonexistent app on Google Play. MoviesAnywhere.com still
doesn't point anywhere, but it's likely to very shortly before the launch.

Zu Nim over on Google+ has been tracking the Vudu API for what titles would be
supported on Movies Anywhere as they've been gradually added.

